# It's at times like these...



## Lenny (Apr 18, 2008)

...when you just can't express your thoughts properly on a family board.  Then again, I suppose "JFC!!", five vowels and ten consonants is more than enough for the clever, particularly when they see what merited the response:

So I ordered an EVGA 790i Ultra SLi A1 Motherboard...

"JFC!!"

As you go through the thread, you learn that the guy can play Crysis at maxed out settings, and 50fps.

I won't explain anything - just read the first post, and drool over the pictures. Baybey!!

Now if we had a Tech Forum, we could discuss this in true depth from a Tech point of view, rather than a Gaming POV.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 18, 2008)

The 790 boards are definitely drool worthy - save a few early adopters claiming there are some performance issues with some components. Hopefully all of this will get worked out before I pick up my own.


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice.. I like! 

Unfortunately my next machine is scheduled for next fall/spring. Oh well, something else will come along or the price will go down.

Enjoy!


----------

